
McConnell says Trump nominee to replace Ginsburg ‘will receive a [Senate] vote’ - djaque
https://www.nytimes.com/live/2020/09/18/us/trump-vs-biden#mcconnell-says-trumps-nominee-to-replace-ruth-bader-ginsburg-will-receive-a-vote-in-the-senate
======
olliej
Wasn’t he saying 5 years ago that it was wrong to appoint in the entire _year_
prior to the election and change over?

~~~
conception
It’s not even worth pointing out and discussing R historical context. Winning
and power are the only motivators. Everything, -everything- else is on the
table to those ends.

~~~
itworker7
and darkness falls

------
cable2600
RBG RIP she will be hard to replace.

